# Can't decide? Full Suss does help..



## rich69 (15 Feb 2011)

I was a roadie from the eighties until 2008, when I decided that cars were trouble after several near misses. In 2005/6 I started out on my claud butler hybrid (front suss only) just xc and road riding and in 2008 tried the dog at cannock chase with 3 mates. My god. I couldn't get round half the course without loads of hassle and came off twice. I thought I was no longer suited to cycling after 25 years of it - I never give up, so a few months later I was a few miles from home after a little 10 miler and I bust the rear axle (it was a 2 foot drop!). The rims were buckled a bit more and I had enough. I sold the bike and found myself buying a 2009 Specialized XC pro. with the proceeds of the sale of my road machines. I love it. I deliberated for ages over full suss . or not - for the extra cost I bought used - I can honestly say if you want adecision then full sussis great - this bike is amazing for XC and more. It also looks stunning and not flash at the same time. I have since been able to keep up and ahead of my mates who are well practiced. I can't wait to get out now in the warmer weather! Safe riding - wear that helmet!


----------



## vbc (17 Feb 2011)

As another long time roadie, I've also taken the plunge and bought a Boardman Hardtail Comp, reduced from £700 to £560 - I'll be picking it up on Saturday.

I've not got rid of my road bikes though so I'll have four machines sat in the shed, better make sure they're secure and fully insured!

I only ordered it last night but already I'm thinking of upgrades! Ritchey saddle and grips to match the rest of the kit of course and in time some new wheels (Hope Hoops?) and an upgraded chainset, an SLX Triple if it's not against the MTB code to mix SRAM and Shimano gear!

Ashton Court here I come!


----------



## vbc (18 Feb 2011)

Yes, I don't know how long it will take to get the routes at Ashton and Leigh Woods upgraded and the visitor centre built but it should be pretty good for MTB novices like me. I think there was an advert on the Bikeradar website the other day for someone to run the bike hire scheme at Ashton.

By the way Maggot, I think I'm up for the EE this year although my mate's trying to talk me in to doing the Bristol to London ride a couple of weeks later too! Hey-ho.


----------



## festival (18 Feb 2011)

vbc said:


> As another long time roadie, I've also taken the plunge and bought a Boardman Hardtail Comp, reduced from £700 to £560 - I'll be picking it up on Saturday.
> 
> I've not got rid of my road bikes though so I'll have four machines sat in the shed, better make sure they're secure and fully insured!
> 
> ...




Cant argue with the value for money you get with the boardmans and you may be lucky with the quality of the staff at halfords.
As you may be new to halfords and off road bikes can I suggest that depending on what you can do yourself look out for the following.
Make sure the set up is correct for you. eg angle of brake levers,everything is tight and straight 
Ask them about the setup of the forks and get them to adjust the sag etc for your weight and style of riding.
Ensure the rotors are not rubbing and the brake calipers are set up straight, ask about adjustments and maintainance.
Ask if they have checked the wheels are true & spoke tension is correct.
Look out for the little things like cable ends missing 
All the above are regular issues encountered with the boardmans & halfords.
enjoy


----------



## vbc (19 Feb 2011)

Thanks for that Festival, the staff I dealt with were experienced riders themselves and pretty thourough - set the forks up for my weight etc and everything else appears to be set up and working OK. Now I've just got to get the hang of MTB handling and riding!!


----------



## bobpeers (21 Feb 2011)

festival said:


> Cant argue with the value for money you get with the boardmans and you may be lucky with the quality of the staff at halfords.
> As you may be new to halfords and off road bikes can I suggest that depending on what you can do yourself look out for the following.
> Make sure the set up is correct for you. eg angle of brake levers,everything is tight and straight
> Ask them about the setup of the forks and get them to adjust the sag etc for your weight and style of riding.
> ...


----------



## bobpeers (21 Feb 2011)

I read with interest you post on Halfords and Boardman’s.

Many years ago I was a keen biker especially Off-Road. .I am 74 years old now and out of the game.

My 34 years old Son has of course followed in his Dad’s footpath and been biking since he was 15.

We have been living in Norway for over 30 years now and the terrain and views are really magnificent for off- road.biking.

We visit our family in the uk quite often and we are planning a visit in July.

My Son is thinking about purchasing a new bike on this trip and he was interested in two brands/makes. The first one is the Boardman Hardtail Com; the other he is interested in is the Trek 600 Disc E 2010.

The last named is available at Evans Cycles who are very well known for there service I believe.

Any comment will be much appreciated



Thanks



Email rob-pee@online.com


----------



## bobpeers (21 Feb 2011)

bobpeers said:


> I read with interest you post on Halfords and Boardman’s.
> 
> Many years ago I was a keen biker especially Off-Road. .I am 74 years old now and out of the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoiders (21 Feb 2011)

Get the boardman.

Trek make some nasty, heavy, fugly hardtails.


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Feb 2011)

Yes the Boardmans get consistently good reviews from pretty much everyone!

Mind you the Trek 6500 last year was a pretty nice bike if you can afford the £800... but I bet the Boardman is better value.

Stu


----------



## hondated (4 Mar 2011)

Bob great to read your son is continuing what you began and you are still interested in cycling.Although only 60 years of age I too am restricted as I would love to be able to do what the Arthertons do and young Danny Macaskill.If your not aware of Danny Youtube him and you will be amazed.


----------

